# Browning BPS Disassembly/Cleaning



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Does anybody have any info (esp pictures) on how to COMPLETELY take down a BPS? I am not for taking my gun to the gunsmith everytime it needs to be cleaned. Any info would be great. I heard it is a little tricky and I am sort of afraid to do it.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Go to the Browning website. Find the page for all the parts and print it out. It's not that tough, but its like a house on stilts, you have to do it one step at a time. What I do most of the time is (1) remove the barrel (2) remove the trigger assembly (3) spray Gun Scrubber all over the place (4) wipe it off and you are good to go. You have to be careful, if you work the action while the trigger is out, the bolt and the slides might fall out. No big deal, but this is where its pretty tricky. But, once everything is in plae, it will slide right together.


----------

